# Amazing Sculptures



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

With Halloween just around the corner and thoughts soon turning to pumpkin carving, I thought you all might like to see these amazing sculptures to see what some creative folks have done with other food items.

Creative Food Sculptures


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Leslie,

Thanks for the link. I almost forwarded it to my 11 year old son -- he likes those quirky kind of things. But, then I noticed some of the other headings/links on the Wacky Archives and thought better of it. I really don't need my son checking out the hot babes. Maybe I'll cut and paste some of the sculpture photos to show him.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Diane~ I saw the "hot babes" link, too. I totally agree, definitely not appropriate for an 11 yr. old (or even older, IMO)


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

lmao I love the cauliflower sheep lol I coudn't stop laughing when I saw them


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cool Leslie.:thumb: It is just amazing what some people can do! I love that butterfly on the apple. I may have to try that one! Do you suppose I could get Robbie to eat apple butterflies?:laugh:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, those are amazing Leslie. I wonder if you could poach that egg in the buggy, like in the micro.
Carole


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is crazy!! I wonder how long those take to make.


----------

